# Raffle over.Free crud road racer mk 2 clip on mud guards .Raffle



## Banjo (3 Jan 2016)

I have a full set of used but still serviceable mk 2 road racer guards. 

If more than one person wants them will draw name out of a hat in a week or so.
Theres also an older mk 1 set included for spares (most bits interchangeable ) and some spare self adhesive rubbing strip.

You can google fitting instructions and I would ask the winner to donate the postage cost to a cancer charity.

good Luck


----------



## samsbike (3 Jan 2016)

Yes please to enter the draw

Thanks


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

Please put me in the know draw .I need a new front guard


----------



## Dec66 (3 Jan 2016)

Me too, please, my B'Twin is about to become my commuter and has very tight clearances indeed.


----------



## Gert Lush (3 Jan 2016)

Ooh, could I be entered in the draw please?


----------



## Banjo (3 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Me too, please, my B'Twin is about to become my commuter and has very tight clearances indeed.


Re tight clearance Crud say they can cope provided you have 5mm clearance everywhere. My Scott speedster had 5mm clearance but I couldn't get them to work without constant adjustment. I think 7 or 8 mm would be ideal 5 only if you have enough patience or fiddly adjusting.

Will still put your name in the hat unless you ask me not to.


----------



## Dec66 (3 Jan 2016)

Ok ta, keep me in for now and I'll check.


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2016)

Yes please :-)


----------



## stupug (5 Jan 2016)

Yes please , if I'm not to late for the draw


----------



## Banjo (7 Jan 2016)

Will draw names out of a sweaty cycle helmet about 8pm tomorrow night.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2016)

Oh its just like the lottery


----------



## DooDah (7 Jan 2016)

Yes please


----------



## Cold (7 Jan 2016)

Yes please


----------



## Banjo (8 Jan 2016)

And the lucky winner is Gert Lush.
If you send me your address by PM I will get them posted.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2016)

Doh
I will have to win the lottery instead now
Edit congrats @Gert Lush


----------



## Gert Lush (8 Jan 2016)

Woooh! Thank you very much! I shall message you now.


----------

